# OT: Gone for a week!



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm off to Oklahoma for a basketball tourny, so i won't be keeping you guys company. I'll cross my fingers and hope I comeback to a winning streak! =)

See you guys later.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Gl.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Noooooo Seuss!!! Now who's going to make fun of Diss and win the little game


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He's lying. 

His religious family found out he's homosexual, so they sent him off to a spiritual camp, where the Priests can cleanse his soul.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^thats exactly what I was thinking!!!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Daaaaaaaaamn... Diss just tied it up with that one, 2-2, LOL :lol:


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Have fun, Seuss! You now have a week to think of a comeback.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Looks like he might be coming home to a win streak, barring a complete melt down tomorrow.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It started when he about left. He should stay away longer, just in case...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> It started when he about left. He should stay away longer, just in case...


Lol... I'd give you the 3-2 win with that comment, but he's nowhere near the vicinity, so it wouldn't be fair ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Joe, you would know if I am gay. =) We've had a few good times.

YAY! Suns have a winning streak!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> Joe, you would know if I am gay. =) We've had a few good times.
> 
> YAY! Suns have a winning streak!


Ew, don't tell me you're so obsessed with me, to the point of where you named your blow up doll "Joe" and dressed him up like me.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Ew, don't tell me you're so obsessed with me, to the point of where you named your blow up doll "Joe" and dressed him up like me.



Just because you put on lots of make up and a ****ty wig, doesn't make you a blow up doll, Joe.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It was closest thing for you to live out your fantasy that you're now convinced it was actually me.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol... You guys are nuts. This thread's a draw atm, haha. Yall are tied at 2-2. Move to a new thread. My refereeing continues!! Oh yea, welcome back Seuss ^_^

On a sidenote... Yay for the Hornets and Lakers losing today :yay:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Boooo! That should be it. I should have won, damnit!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Boooo! That should be it. I should have won, damnit!


Lol, well ya guys kept one-upping the other to the point that it looked like a "yo mama... no, yo mama... noooo, yo mama," fest in this thread. It'll be decided in the next big thread, haha ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Joe, you got nothing!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

So did you guys win the tourney or what mayn?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Boooo! That should be it. I should have won, damnit!



<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7B7bVD_DkM4&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7B7bVD_DkM4&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------

